# Canon 75-300



## Sydney_Portraits (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi all, my name is Tom. Im a professional photographer based in Sydney. Ive had a Canon EF75-300 for years now. I dont use it much for stills but I find I do increasingly for video. However, I notice sharpness (or lack of it) can be a problem  even in the f8-11 range  and with any kind of wind or movement camera shake can be disastrous. 
The lens doesnt have image stabilizer. Has anyone used the image stabilizer version for video? Does it make a big difference? 
The other option is the L range 70-300. Im hesitant because of the bulk and weight. Can anyone comment on this lens vs the EF version?


----------



## bpgoll (Jun 18, 2014)

Sydney_Portraits said:


> Hi all, my name is Tom. I&#8217;m a professional photographer based in Sydney. I&#8217;ve had a Canon EF75-300 for years now. I don&#8217;t use it much for stills but I find I do increasingly for video. However, I notice sharpness (or lack of it) can be a problem &#8211; even in the f8-11 range &#8211; and with any kind of wind or movement camera shake can be disastrous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unfortunately I do not use it. 
Maybe others can help
Blessing


----------



## a_auger (Jun 19, 2014)

The 75-300 Non-IS is just about the cheapest lens you can get in that focal range. I've used it and promptly upgraded. It's pretty much designed to make the range accessible to entry-level shooters. As for performance, just about ANYTHING is better. If you don't want to break the bank on L glass, you can buy the midrange Canon 70-300 IS or the Tamron 70-300 Di VC USD. Both are stabilized and a net optical improvement over the cheapo 75-300. I can't speak to the improvement a stabilizer could do for video, but it's awesome for still photography, especially for this focal range. That being said, it's not the quality of L glass.

Here are some reviews. Sigma also has offerings in this range, but I'm not familiar with them. 
The 75-300 you're describing:
Canon EF 75-300mm f/4-5.6 III USM Lens Review
Canon's 70-300 IS
Canon EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM Lens Review
Tamron's 70-300:
Tamron 70-300mm f/4-5.6 Di VC USD Lens Review

If you have the chance, go to a camera store near you and try some of these on your camera and pick whatever feels best for you.


----------

